# My new mouse



## mousetastic1995 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, I got my mouse. I think its a boy, but I'm not sure. I will have to try and get a better picture later on. He (Or She) has red eyes, and I'm thinking on naming him Silvertail. But I'm thinking about it. What do you think of the name?










As you can see, he is sitting by his wheel in the corner. earlier he was running like mad on it. And no, its not on his paw.

A pic of my setup










Sorry for the blurryness, its from my DSi. xD










Him peeking from his wheel.

He loves his setup, and mostly his wheel. I can't wait till he's tame. xD


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I like the name Silvertail 

If you can post a decent picture of it's rear end we can tell you if you have a male or female.


----------



## mousetastic1995 (Mar 26, 2010)

K, I will, if I ever manage to catch it. xD


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

sometimes a good way to pick up new scared mice is to rub your hand in the bedding and then lay it flat so they can sniff you and maybe walk on your hand. you could also try doing that with a treat on your hand. it worked with a few of my does that used to act like that. if only they knew we just want to be friendly! and i love the name silvertail!


----------



## mousetastic1995 (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, I managed to get two shots out of him, so here they are.



















After that he relieved himself on me. xD


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He's a she! Very pretty girl 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, definately a girl! Well done taking that picture by the way... that is not easy i know! lol

You should get her a friend, females do better in pairs or groups. Make sure its a *girl* friend though LOL

W xx


----------



## mousetastic1995 (Mar 26, 2010)

lol, I'll ask my mom if I can get one when I go back to town. And I'll make sure its a "girl".


----------

